
The Reddit reaction to wanting to learn Lisp: it's not just the Lispers that are unsympathetic - raganwald
http://programming.reddit.com/info/1zym1/comments
======
raganwald
Summary: Many redditors feel that the OP wasn't trying to learn Lisp, he was
thinking in C++ and trying to learn how to structure his C++ thoughts in
Common Lisp.

This was taken badly by the Lispers, who presume that the OP was not genuinely
seeking to learn Lisp.

(This is just my summary of what I read, not my own feelings about the
subject).

